# How long did you co-sleep (or how old is your co-sleeper)?



## MommyToElla (Jun 2, 2005)

My dd is almost 3.5 and we have no intentions of getting her out of our bed - my dh and I both love it. I am pregnant with another, though, and know that in 5 months we'll have another one joining us. I can't even imagine putting my dd in her own room!! Has anyone else felt (feel) this way? Somedays I wonder if I'm too attached?







:

p.s.- I'm sure I'll be back here in a year complaining about how I can't stand to have 2 children in my bed and one nursing throughout the night! I know I complained an awful lot while my dd was nursing.. didn't get a "full" night (wait, havn't had that since before I was a mom!) sleep until she was almost 2..


----------



## NotTheOnlyOne (Oct 23, 2006)

ds is 2 and still sleeping with us. No plans to move him out. We will be adding another in about 2 weeks.







:


----------



## LoveChild421 (Sep 10, 2004)

My ds1 is 3.5 and ds2 is 7 months. They both co-sleep (I have a twin bed on the floor and our queen size bed on the floor pushed together).
Even though ds1 just needs me to lie with him and cuddle with him until he falls asleep and then sleeps all night, I didn't want for him to start sleeping alone yet. I didn't want him to feel like I was "replacing" him with his brother in the bed with me. And sometimes he has a bad dream or wakes up needing something to drink and I'm glad to be there right away.

The only downside is that the baby's nightwakings do sometimes wake up ds1 and then I have a cranky 3 year old and a baby needing to nurse on my hands.

I think its fine for your dd to sleep in your bed as long as you want.


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

We still partially co-sleep with the almost 3 year old. I co-sleep full time with the 9 month old in my bed. DH ends up sleeping with her some of the night in her bedroom. On the rare occasion I can get them to nap at the same time, I have dd sleep on a mattress next to my bed while I lay in bed (just a queen mattress on the floor) with the babe.

If you aren't happy with both kids in bed (it did NOT work for us!) you can always put a mattress next to your bed for the 3.5 year old. Or, have your dh sleep with her in a different room. Do whatever ya gotta do that is respectful to everyone to get everyone enough sleep!


----------



## marie1080 (Aug 5, 2006)

DD is 21 months and I'm sure will be staying for a long time.


----------



## nummies (Jun 9, 2007)

16 months so far. But I won't move him out until he is done nursing.


----------



## milkmommie (Apr 19, 2005)

My oldest "co-sleeper" is 8

years that is.









We have gone through lots of different phases of sleeping. For a very short while, DH and I had the bed back to ourselves.

The kids like being with us and I _know_ it will be a blink and they'll be teens!! I recently had someone say to me that she is worried her lo will feel replaced when the baby arrives and the older one has to be moved to their own room/bed. I say, "why??".

We just got creative. When I was preg with my DD who is now 19mos, the 4yr old DS was sleeping with us and our DD was on the floor on a mattress next to our bed. When the babe arrived my DS just moved into the bed on the floor with his sis. Then as the babe got older and more mobile we put our mattress on the floor. Currently, we have a king and two twins all lined up on the floor together and three of our four children sleep there with us. The older two have a bunkbed that they are free to sleep in in their own room if they choose to. I love it.







There is nothing sweeter than nursing the babe to sleep while listening to the older two whisper and snuggle off to sleep.







Oh, and our 16 year old sleeps in his own room.


----------



## Amylcd (Jun 16, 2005)

Part-time cosleeping with a 6 year old and a 4 year old.
Full-time cosleeping with a 17 month old.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Dd is now 4 and we've added another. Working out fine









-Angela


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

my ds is 11 months, and we love having him in bed with us


----------



## bluegirl91695 (Aug 30, 2008)

My son is 25 months and still co-sleeping. I get sad when I think about not snuggling with him at night so that keeps me from being too annoyed at having to lay down with him to get him to sleep and him taking up a lot of the bed!


----------



## emmaline (Dec 16, 2001)

ds3 is 5 yo and still happily cosleeping

ds2 is 10 yo and was occasionally sleeping with me and his little brother until a couple of months ago - he's welcome to come back any time if he needs to

ds1 is 17 and hasn't coslept for about 9 yrs

you're not "too attached", it's normal for mammals to keep our littlies close


----------



## nov05mama (Mar 29, 2007)

He's almost 3 and isn't going anywhere


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

My oldest is 6 and sleeps with us usually once a week.

My youngest is 2 and climbs in bed at some point every night.


----------



## treehuggermama (Jan 3, 2007)

Our oldest is 4 1/2 and still with us most nights but has her own room/bed. The 2 year old loves his own bed in his room (he was never a good co-sleeper). The baby is in with us.


----------



## Cersha (Jun 22, 2006)

14 months. He isn't going anywhere anytime soon...BUt, if we have another, we are going to need a bigger bed.

(Anyone else hate being sandwiched?)


----------



## lizardmom (Apr 3, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cersha* 
14 months. He isn't going anywhere anytime soon...BUt, if we have another, we are going to need a bigger bed.

(Anyone else hate being sandwiched?)

We have a giant bed (twin+king+sidecar) and I am still sandwiched because all three of the people I cosleep with are major all night cuddlers!


----------



## ChetMC (Aug 27, 2005)

Our oldest was 16 months when our second was born. I would have felt terrible sending her off to her own room while the rest of the family was sharing a bed. When our second DD was born however, older DD was in a sidecar crib. Second DD slept between DH and I.

When older DD was just past two she moved to a mattress on the floor, and baby moved to the sidecar. When DS was born the girls (4 and 2.5) got their own room. All five of us in one room would have been ungainly (we did do it for a couple of nights), and I felt much better about the girls moving to their own room together.

The girls are okay with their own room. They often ask for somebody to stay with them in bed while they're going to sleep, and that's fine. I think they'd be happy to still be in our room, but with five people waking and falling asleep at different times I think it would be too hard.


----------



## mamato3cherubs (Nov 30, 2004)

My oldest was 3.5 when he was ready and I put him in his own room. He still crawled in often for a while. I had been a single mom to that point, then my fiance at time moved in and it all timed out well.

Then after I was married and DS2 was born, I tried to co-sleep, tried so hard, dh was all for it, I was nursing of course so it was so much easier, but from the time he was a few weeks old he would kick and squirm until he had his own space, so I put the cradle right next to my bed and he slelpt like no baby I ever knew, I was sad. At a year or so (he self weaned at 10 months also) He started sleeping in a crib in his own room. He still wont sleep next to anyone else and hates sleeping anywhere but his own bed.

DD co slept with us full time until almost 4, and still crawls in with me every night at some point, but I like her to fall asleep in her own room. Im not ready to give up the middle of the night cuddle though, she is almost 5 now, and I have no idea when we will stop.


----------



## ZenMamaGrace (Aug 6, 2008)

DD is 2 and cosleeping full time. we have a queen size futon, and a twin size futon. We either sleep all 3 as a family on the big bed, or if DH has to work early and needs more rest, I will sleep on the twin bed with DD.


----------



## Aliviasmom (Jul 24, 2006)

DD is 3.75 and still sleeps with me every night. She even sleeps in the same bed as grandma when she's at my moms! We were talking the other night about how much we like co-sleeping and I asked her how old she will be when she stops co-sleeping. She replied "Umm...10?"







I smiled, told her that was fine, hugged and kissed her, and then we both fell asleep.


----------



## Kira's mom (Nov 30, 2004)

Dd is 5 1/2 and still sleeping with us. Dh has been saying she's ready to sleep in her own bed, but she disagrees. I do like the idea of sleeping alone with dh. I don't like the idea of moving her. I figure eventually she'll want to do some nights in there. She loves to play in there and hang out in her room. I lie down with her in our bed every night until she's asleep and often fall asleep before she does. ps If there was room for another bed in our room I'd do that, but we have a king bed and there's not room for a bed or matress of any size...


----------



## nhklh (Oct 27, 2003)

.....


----------



## Diana! (Mar 5, 2008)

Ds is 9.5 months and still sleeps in our bed. I had the crib as a side car for a little while, but still found my little bugger making his way in during the night (more my doing than his), so we scrapped that pretty fast.

Ds still starts out the first stretch of the night (while I'm still up) in the crib though, and I bring him in with me when I go to sleep.


----------



## nannymom (Jan 23, 2004)

I co-sleep with dd who is almost 4. She has always co slept with either me or her Dad in bed with her. However, at this point we are only still doing it b/c in our living situation we have to share a room. When we have our own place she will move into her own room b/c she wants too.


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

DD slept in our bed until she was 5 (she's now 7) then we moved her to a futon next to our mattress on the floor. DS slept in our bed until just last week (he's 3) when we moved him also to a futon on the floor next to the mattress. He still falls asleep nursing in our bed, but we move him down when we go to bed for the night. We planned on keeping him in our bed longer, but I just couldn't handle the movement (turning sideways several times a night) and kicking all night long (like lifting up both his feet at the same time and bringing them down full force on my head several times a night). I think he's actually sleeping better now too. We really like the idea of a family sleeping room for as long as possible. . .and, if our children wake during the night they are always welcome to come on our mattress with DH and me.


----------



## Crystal Pegasus (Jan 24, 2008)

Our son is 13 years old and still sleeps in our room... his own bed tho. It suits all of us, and previous attempts by him to move into his own room (he does have one) haven't worked out, and he's come back.

We all just like the happy cozy atmosphere all together, chatting late at night, drifting off to sleep knowing we're all safe and together. It felt so empty on his trial *leavings*!! We'll have to make room for his wife's bed too at this rate...














Hope she doesn't snore louder than the rest of us!


----------



## bvnms (Apr 29, 2008)

Since we moved to Florida, I now have Vicki (10) and Beverly (6) in bed with me. Vicki is mostly because there's no other bed for her to sleep in until we get another house. I think then she's going to want her own bed back. I explained to Beverly that once I have the baby, she can still sleep with me but she has to sleep on the other side. She kicks alot and I would be afraid of her kicking the baby.


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

DD was 15 months when we set up a twin mattress on thte floor of her room. There was a lot of angst between dh and I about everyone's comfort while sleeping (or not, as was more likely) so we eased her into her room. She'd go to sleep there after nursing, and I'd go to bed with dh later. At first, at the first wake-up, I'd bring her back to bed with us. Eventually, I' ended up just staying in bed with her, which I still do. So I guess we're still co-sleeping at least part of the night in her bed. She's 27 months.


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

7 years and counting.


----------



## spirit4ever (Nov 4, 2004)

My 6 yr old ds sleeps with me 1 night a week, my 3.5 yr old ds everynight and 6 week old dd is w/ us too!!!


----------



## Breeder (May 28, 2006)

Part time co-sleeping with our 6 yr old (he comes in the middle of the night after a potty break) full time with our itty bitty 3 mo. We're pretty comfy and cozy in the King size.


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

DD(8) and DS(5) are co-sleeping with me right now. They have been in and out of their own beds since about 3. However, they seem to have reverted back to co-sleeping since last year. I really wish I could get them out of my bed, but they say they are scared in their room. So, co-sleeping is what works for us right now. Dh sleeps in the full bed in their room. He seems to enjoy it since he gets a full nights sleep without being kicked and crowded.









Dawn


----------



## *LoveBugMama* (Aug 2, 2003)

My son is 7,5 YO. Up until he was around 7 YO, we coslept 100%. Now he starts the night in his own bed most nights, and crawls into my bed at night. SO we still cosleep every night, just not all night.


----------



## vermonttaylors (May 17, 2005)

Our kids have a bed (full size futon on a frame) in our room about 2 feet from our bed, so the two older kids (4 1/2 & 3 3/4) sleep on that and the baby is with us. Although one or both of the older kids slips in with us in the "big bed" every night.









We don't even have beds in their rooms, just dressers and their toys. I don't know how long they are going to want to be sleeping with us, but it doesn't matter. They'll move when they are ready.


----------



## joeymama (Nov 6, 2005)

My ds1 is 3.5 and still sleeps in bed with me
ds2 is 22 mo and still nursing and sleeps snuggled up to mama
dd1 is 12 mo and still nursing and sleeps inbetween mama and ds1 and daddy sleeps in the slide bed
9bought for 3.5yo but never made him sleep there) pushed up next to the king size bed so we all kind of sleeop together.
I dont know when they will choose to leave but I love my snuggle puddle.


----------



## pixilixi (Jun 20, 2006)

Ds is nearly 2 1/2 and has always coslept. I can't see an end to it soon - and frankly, I love it, and don't want him to leave!

When he's older (maybe 5 or so), if he's still with us, I wouldn't mind creating more of his own space within our bedroom - maybe a separate bed pushed up to ours, maybe a little curtain to make a cubby bed with - only because I really like my own space, and do feel "touched out" sometimes. Maybe that will ease off when he no longer night nurses... THAT can stop any time he's ready, and I wouldn't complain


----------



## Devaskyla (Oct 5, 2003)

Ds1 is seven. He has his own bed, pushed right against the big one. I've been trying to get him to go to sleep in it & stay there since ds2 was born, but he always either falls asleep on my bed or rolls there repeatedly during the night. Ds2 is 3 and still sleeps in the same bed as me. When the baby is born, ds2 will have to sleep on the other side of me & he & his brother will just have to learn not to roll on each other.


----------



## BeanyMama (Jul 25, 2006)

DS1 moved out on his own at 4 1/2; DS2 decided to room with his brother at 2 1/2, I was shocked he wanted to leave so early and we missed him like crazy but now I'm liking having just one baby with us in bed


----------



## tropicalmom (Nov 17, 2005)

DD was happy to go to her own bed at just past 2yo. She much prefers the space and sleeps much better.


----------



## LotusBirthMama (Jun 25, 2005)

DD was almost 4 when she moved to her own room. DS2 is 18 months and I plan to transistion him into a bed in my room in the next few weeks. I think is will be a lot easier b/c he is weaned and STTN.


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

We co-slept for less than a year with our boys. Neither one was able to sleep restfully after about 6 months. I managed to keep Henri in for 8 months but his wakefulness and my bad back put an end to it. It wasn't a big deal, wasn't traumatic, both children seemed relieved to have their own sleeping space. Fleur is just tiny (3m) and perfectly happy sleeping with us, but I don't anticipate (or even want) her sleeping with us longer than 1 year.


----------



## Momma2SoSweet (Feb 25, 2007)

My dd will be two this month and she still co sleeps most of the night. She starts the night in her bed, which is in our room, and she comes into our bed once she wakes to nurse. I'm expecting another lo in March and we will co sleep with the baby, too.


----------



## jadzia's_mommy (Jun 9, 2005)

DD #1 was almost 2.5 when she moved to another room. We tried having all 4 of us in the same room but it just wasn't working. The 2 girls were waking each other up all night long. My youngest DD just turned 2 and she sleeps in a twin bed alongside our king bed.


----------



## bingham1 (Jul 25, 2008)

My DS is almost 1 and we part time co-sleep, but room in. He would be fine, I think in his own room , since he sleeps through the night, but I am not ready! lol


----------



## Jmo780 (May 3, 2006)

Although all 3 of the kids have their "Own" beds, the 7 year old DD still prefers to sleep with me. My 9yo Ds is in my bed tonight. My oldest will be 13 and he likes being on his own unless it is thundering/lightening really bad, then he likes to jump in bed with us also.

Thank god for king size beds


----------



## ~Demeter~ (Jul 22, 2006)

I have 2 full time co-sleepers, my almost 7 year old ds and my 1 year old dd. Occasionally my 9 year old still climbs in with us. I couldn't imagine it any other way.. and dh and I like the kids in bed with us. I keep telling people that seem to think it's their concern what happens in my bedroom, that they won't be in my bed forever and they obviously need it for now. They won't head off to college and pack me with them.







Another thing I have to point out the obvious.. dh and I quite obviously find time to "be together" considering we have 4 children already. No problems in our bedroom.


----------



## jaidymama (Jun 18, 2005)

We only have one child, and he is still with us in the big big bed. Last winter I was having trouble sleeping, so I introduced a bed of his own. He kind of went for it, then sleep began to improve.

I always thought that if I introduced the cosleeping that I would be committed to sharing the bed for as long as he would be comfortable. I guess if we had had other kids I would have moved him first to his own bed in our room... then eventually into another room.

I also think it depends on the kid.

I like the arrangement we have, and despite what can seem like no opportunities for intimacy... we simply use another room.

Overall, I think it's a different thinking about our family bed... for even how a house is set up. Even though we did give a room to our ds where his big boy bed is for when he ever decides to sleep there. But that is where his clothes are, and he has some toys in there as well. I like the idea of getting him acclimated to it before we make the transition.

Again, for us it has mostly been a comfortable arrangement so we haven't really considered moving him out of our bed.

My inlaws each have their own bed... and mom usually sleeps with one or more of the kiddos through out the night.


----------



## clutterbug (Apr 6, 2007)

DS1 is 3 and sleeps most nights in our bed, and some nights in a toddler bed at the foot of our bed. We have a DS2 (4 months old) in bed with us, too. We have a king size with a bedrail on one side and on the other, a cosleeper (a.k.a. a handy storage unit containing books, tissues, diapers, glass of water, etc, but not a baby - for the second baby in a row. Sigh.







).

We plan on a 3rd baby so ideally we would like DS1 to be in a separate bed (in our room or his, whatever feels right at the time) full time by then (still approx. 3 years away, so he would be 6ish).


----------



## newcastlemama (Jun 7, 2005)

My ds is 4 and has a sleeping bag on our floor now and comes in bed if he wants. We don't mind him in bed with us if he is sleeping well. (We had to move him on the floor because sometimes he was just kicking and spinning and no one could sleep!)

My dd is 6 months and will sleep about an hour on her own in the porta crib next to the bed before I bring her in for the nighttime-nurse-a-thon.









I read somewhere that children will want to go to their own bed around 2-3 years old! That has not been true in our home! But I do love cuddling my whole family at night.


----------



## lurable (Jul 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aliviasmom* 
DD is 3.75 and still sleeps with me every night. She even sleeps in the same bed as grandma when she's at my moms!

This is us as well- and we just added a new one- she is almost 4 months. We all fit into a king size with DP. DP is a huge supporter of co-sleeping so we will probably continue until they choose to leave.


----------



## sunnygir1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Tonight will be dd's third night in her own bedroom. She is 18.5 months.

The first night I brought her into our bed the first time she woke, around 1am. Last night I went to her and nursed her back to sleep...the fourth time I brought her to our bed, around 6:45am.

The first night I had a hard time falling asleep not being able to hear her breathing, but the second night was a little easier.

I think we are both getting more sleep this way. She was waking me up 1-3 times an hour 3 nights ago...not cool for either of us.

I'm sure she will continue to join us in our bed at some point in the night for a long time to come, and we can get our snuggle in then. I think this is best for us, but I do miss her little body and her steady breathing when she's not beside me.


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bingham1* 
My DS is almost 1 and we part time co-sleep, but room in. He would be fine, I think in his own room , since he sleeps through the night, but I am not ready! lol

Perhaps he enjoys listening to your breathing while you sleep and enjoys the sleeping sounds you make. . .perhaps that is why he sleeps through the night so well







:


----------



## Stinkerbell (Aug 11, 2005)

On DS's 4th birthday, we moved him to his own bed in his own room (with much fanfare and celebration all around).

My older sons moved out of my bed around age 2ish. The little guy just was not ready until now.


----------



## christophersmom (Sep 20, 2005)

My DS is almost 5 and starts each night in his own room, but climbs in bed with me usually 3-6 times a week. He had a few months where he was mostly in his bed throughout the night, but then he we had visitors and he got to sleep with the grandmas when they came and was back to wanting night time company. He is just one of those kids that wants/needs lots of attention/affection. But since he is my only baby I am cool with it. I love that he is such a snuggle bug!


----------



## ~PurityLake~ (Jul 31, 2005)

Both of my daughters are still co sleepers.

The older one turned 3 in May, the younger one turned 2 in August.

I sleep pretty well most nights. I don't have a strict bedtime, nor much of a routine, but it works for us.

I have a convertible crib up against my side of the bed and the height of the crib mattress is about the same as the height of my box spring/mattress.

I don't think I could sleep as well without my babes tucked in under each arm.


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

DD turns ten at the end of the month and still comes into our bed sometimes if she's scared or just doesn't want to be alone. Our bed is always open to her provided she knocks first.


----------



## magentamomma (Mar 18, 2004)

Up until this summer we all still slept together. A king size bed pushed up against atwin over full bunk. Dh slept in the top bunk w/ dd age 6, I slept on the king with dd age 9 and baby, and dd age 9 slept all by herself on the bottom bunk. It was mostly for heat, we have a wood stove and it only really heats 2 rooms. Plus our kids really prefer sleeping with us. We find times for intamacy. I actually know a family of 7, 5 boys age 4-14, and except the oldest they sleep in the same arrangement.


----------



## mamadaan (Jun 12, 2007)

DS1 sleeps in a twin bed right next to me. He generally comes to cuddle 1-2 times a night and I pull his covers up about 1-2 times each night. DS2 sleeps right next to me, sometimes between me and DH and sometimes between me and DS2.


----------



## crazylady (Mar 18, 2008)

We still sleep with ds, now 2.5, and plan to with #2 due this winter~!


----------

